# Fall in Michigan



## Splitshot (Nov 30, 2000)

I know that at least some of you didnt get a chance to get up North this weekend so I thought Id share a few pictures with you. My wife and I took a trip down the Pine River and since the trout season is over, I had no fishing tackle with me at all.

Every once in a while, Id make a comment about trout and she would ask if I would rather be fishing. It might be a surprise, but I was very happy enjoying the scenery and just taking it easy. No honey I would say; Just being here sharing this with you is perfect, and it was.

Just behind that group of trees is an old deer haunt.









Another deer hunting spot way up on a ridge.









It was great to be on the river and feel all this. Of course, the pictures don't come close to doing justice to this spot.









It was quite windy and the clouds were just flying by.









About a mile from my cabin heading to the ridge.









Taking a back road to the store.









On Sunday we drove up to Miller's on M-22 north of Onekama and continued to Frankfort were we had an outing a couple of years ago and I got stuck. lol









Almost looks to comfortable.









Later in the day and it just kept getting better.









I wasn't fishing, but I still got to hang around the water all weekend.









I'm guessing the colors will peak this week so next weekend should be great as the oaks will start making the change.


----------



## Erik (Jan 17, 2000)

Thanks for sharing the pictures Ray. Nothing like the fall colors. Ever since I can remember the fall colors have givin me a thrill. I can still remember the first time I walked into an amber forest of maples. I fealt almost like I was in church. Except for the fact that I liked being there, and I've never been real fond of being in a real church


----------



## Rondevous (Mar 14, 2005)

Nice shots Ray!

I also checked out your gallery.
I missed some of your more recent photos.
Did you ever ID that shore/wading bird?
The prickly pod thing is a Burr Cucumber or Wild Cucumber btw


----------



## Splitshot (Nov 30, 2000)

Thanks Kirk

The shore bird was a common sandpiper. I'll post it on the other thread. I've been waiting for you to fill in the blanks lol. Glad you got your computer up and running.


----------



## drwink (Oct 15, 2003)

I noticed more color since last weekend as well.
I agree peak in the northern lower will probably be next weekend as well.
Hopefully won't get alot of rain & wind that will put the leaves down before that.

Wally


----------



## quest32a (Sep 25, 2001)

Great colors, things really must have changed in the past week. I don't remember near that much color when I was up. Great pictures!


----------



## bucknduck (Nov 7, 2003)

Nice colors. My wife and I will be in the U.P. on round 2 of our bear hunt and I plan on taking plenty of pictures. Here in the middle part of the state, seems like the colors are around 40-50% but further north you go, gets more difficult to head back south. For the the best part of the day is the early morning and late afternoon when the sun is making its entrance and exit of the day and the rays hit the aspens yellow leaves. I try to to be right in the middle of them hunting birds with my dogs right about that time, and everthing turns a nice golden color. Michigan at its finest.


----------



## tangleknot (Oct 8, 2001)

Beautiful pics and fall color. I really like the fifth picture, I bet that's a beautiful drive. The trees haven't starting turning too much in our neck of the woods just yet. Soon.......


----------



## Ranger Ray (Mar 2, 2003)

Nice pics! Any day on the Pine is a good day for sure.


----------



## Pugetsound (Feb 5, 2002)

Aaaargh.....how I miss Michigan.


----------



## theduke (Apr 14, 2005)

Looks great. I guess I missed quite a bit of color, I drove up north friday night and then drove back home sunday night. Where I was the color wasnt all that great, so thanks for brightening me up


----------



## Northerner (Jun 7, 2005)

Great pics, thanks for helping me get through the day at work!


----------



## Outdoorzman (Jun 5, 2001)

I _fell_ in Michigan once......... :lol: 
Beautiful pics!


----------



## pporonto (Oct 8, 2003)

Great Pics...


----------



## Splitshot (Nov 30, 2000)

PPoronto,

Thank you very much. This just shows what an amateur I am. That is the first new bird I can add to my life list this year. As soon as I saw your post, I pulled up the picture, blew it up and got my Sibeley's guide out. It may seem minor to you, but it is a big deal to me. I'll have to check my list when I get up North, but I think this makes 168 for me.

If you ever make it to an outing, lunch is on me. Bird watching is one of the coolest things I have ever done. After the first 75 birds or so, it keeps getting more difficult. Some people have IDed over 600. That's incredible.

I took some bird pictures when I was in Alaska last month and now I'm inspired to get the pictures out and ID a couple more. I have a difficult time with the gulls.

Thanks for the second time.


----------

